# Westone Monitor Vault: First Impressions



## blaine o c

Just got my Westone Monitor Vault in today and thought I'd do a quick write up of my first impressions on it (my first posting):
   

   
  I got it in the mail today and was anxious to open it, dropping it on the ground it the process (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). I chose the orange color (comes in clear, orange, and black). The build quality feels great, the plastic its made out of feels strong and doesn't flex or indent when pushed on.

  The hinge doesn't feel flimsy either and locks securely into place. It has 2 clips on each side of the lever that lock into place with a rubber gasket that runs along the inside, keeping the seal tight.

  The inside of the case contains a foam of some sort that is attached to the plastic body (I'm not sure with what) but seems to be somewhat firm, maybe allowing for high impacts if dropped or moved around. It is also spacious enough to wrap the cable up and place the UM3X bodies in it comfortably.

   

  The case has a nice size to it and isn't to big, fits easy into my back pack but not quite in my pocket comfortably (I'm sure if I didn't wear tight jeans they would fit in them just fine).

   
  Overall for the first 12 hours of having it (not to long I know) I'm impressed with the build quality and it makes me feel much less worried about carrying my UM3X around back and forth between my college campus. The original soft case that came with the UM3X always made me nervous about carrying them with me, even when in my back pack but this case puts me at ease now. A thanks to David at Westone for his help by the way! Hope this impression answers any questions you had. If you go to Westone's site you can get more info on the case, I believe the price is around $15.


----------



## eclipes

great review, i was actually looking for a new case to store my ASG-1, i actually really like the Westone Clamshell size and versatility but the protection to it is questionable. I was wondering if you can give me the exact size of the monitor vault or maybe even compare it side by side with the westone clamshell. THANKS


----------



## blaine o c

Hey Eclipes, yes I can do a posting tomorrow in the evening with it next to the clamshell and with the dimensions written out. Its very comparable but is noticeably thicker, though completely worth it with the protection it provides over a cloth clam case.


----------



## eclipes

thanks, i'll await your post. Cheers
  
  Quote: 





blaine o c said:


> Hey Eclipes, yes I can do a posting tomorrow in the evening with it next to the clamshell and with the dimensions written out. Its very comparable but is noticeably thicker, though completely worth it with the protection it provides over a cloth clam case.


----------



## blaine o c

Hey sorry I got busy, I just took the pictures but I couldn't my ruler to get you dimensions but heres the pictures:
   

  Its just a little wider, a little taller, and actually shorter in length than the clam shell.


----------



## eclipes

thanks blaine... i might settle on this case now... looks really good.. thanks
  
  Quote: 





blaine o c said:


> Hey sorry I got busy, I just took the pictures but I couldn't my ruler to get you dimensions but heres the pictures:
> 
> 
> Its just a little wider, a little taller, and actually shorter in length than the clam shell.


----------



## Swimsonny

Quote: 





eclipes said:


> thanks blaine... i might settle on this case now... looks really good.. thanks


 


  Not liking the otter box eclipse?


----------



## eclipes

yeah not really... the size is kinda small to fit asg and dap but too big for just the asg-1 in my pocket. Really liked the clamshell from westone when i had my um3x so the vault should be a good choice for my needs.
  
  Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Not liking the otter box eclipse?


----------



## Swimsonny

Fair enough i see were your coming from i just love the fact how tough it is! Out of interest what did you prefer UM3x or ASG-1?


----------



## eclipes

haha.. hard question actually.. both are have their advantages i like both for what they are. I tend to strive more on soundstage which asg-1 is able to give compared to um3x. But um3x are one of the most intimate phones i've ever heard...
  
  Quote: 





swimsonny said:


> Fair enough i see were your coming from i just love the fact how tough it is! Out of interest what did you prefer UM3x or ASG-1?


----------



## Swimsonny

I knew it'd be far from a clean cut decision and i still want to try the UM3X's! But agree the soundstage on the ASG's is something else as are the mids in my opinion!


----------



## Tamirci

I wondered if we can store a custom cabled um3x in them without damaging the cable. Can we?
   
Thinking of buying a Baldur MkIII but must have the storing capacity first


----------



## blaine o c

I'm not sure if it would damage them. It is a sung fit with the stock cable and I am unfamiliar with the size of their cable, so I would say if its significantly thicker than to avoid going with the Monitor Vault.


----------



## Br777

i used to keep my es-5's in one of these.
  I had been waiting a long time for someone to come up with this type of design.
  unfortunately the case is very brittle and quickly started to crack and splinter off after a few weeks of what i would call very light use.  I have heard (sorry cant remember where) other people having this issue as well.
  i finally got to the point where i went back to carrying my customs in a big prescription bottle. much more sturdy, and about the same size. 
   
  its a shame b/c this case could have been perfect.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





br777 said:


> i used to keep my es-5's in one of these.
> I had been waiting a long time for someone to come up with this type of design.
> *unfortunately the case is very brittle and quickly started to crack and splinter off after a few weeks of what i would call very light use*.  I have heard (sorry cant remember where) other people having this issue as well.
> i finally got to the point where i went back to carrying my customs in a big prescription bottle. much more sturdy, and about the same size.
> ...


 
   
  I can attest to that, as my Monitor Vault too shows crack, just after a few opening / closing. The cracks happens on both sides of the front hinges. I immediately reinforce both places with super glue to stop any dramatic failure and so far they are holding on well. Can't say I am impressed with that kind of build quality though I do agree that the size is almost perfect for carrying IEM around.


----------



## tangfj

I'm thinking about getting the monitor vault but am hesitant because of all the negative reviews surrounding the plastic used in the cases since it seems that many have had problems with the clasp or something else breaking from normal use.  Can anybody comment on theirs and give an idea of roughly how long they've had it and whether or not they've had problems?


----------



## IceClass

tangfj said:


> I'm thinking about getting the monitor vault but am hesitant because of all the negative reviews surrounding the plastic used in the cases since it seems that many have had problems with the clasp or something else breaking from normal use.  Can anybody comment on theirs and give an idea of roughly how long they've had it and whether or not they've had problems?





Well, this is my second vault. This replaced the last one whose latch also cracked and became inoperable.
The concept and size is nice but the plastic used in the latch is too thin and brittle.

This replacement just lasted all of a month and no particular hard use.
My guess is the plastic latch is good for fifty openings and closings before the whole case becomes useless.

Now I'm stuck looking for a good replacement. Anyone have any good suggestions?


----------



## Br777

Yes!  a prescription pill bottle!  They are tough as nails and free!  I have been using the same one for years and its still in perfect shape.. The one I use is about 2 3/4" tall x 1 3/4" wide and its perfect for my Westone ES5 Customs.  I can even cram my clip zip in there if i really want to. 
 I cut out a thin piece of foam and lined the bottom of the bottle to stop things from bouncing around too much.   
  
 Highly recommend this as a bombproof IEM case.
  
 I was also one of the people very disappointing by the monitor vault.  Its a shame that they don't give it another try.  It was a great concept.


----------



## IceClass

A pill bottle is a fine suggestion.
 I hadn't thought of that at all.


----------



## Jeff996

I use an Otterbox, but squeeze it slightly when latching/unlatching to take some stress off the clasp.


----------



## IceClass

jeff996 said:


> I use an Otterbox, but squeeze it slightly when latching/unlatching to take some stress off the clasp.


 
  
  
 Which one?


----------



## Jeff996

It is a Otterbox 1000. A bit bulky, but my Ety 4Ps fit in it nicely.

http://www.amazon.com/OtterBox-1000-Series-Waterproof-Case/dp/B001DAU10U


----------



## IceClass

I have been using this little box made by Flambeau. It's made for fishing tackle but it has worked well for me for the last while. It's the same footprint as my iPod rig and holds my W4Rs, some spare tips and a selection of cables. Being transparent is a useful bonus.
Pretty happy with it so far.


----------



## TK277

I've dropped my ES5s and W4Rs in these cases quite a few times and now I am confident that these monitor vaults protect our precious IEMs. I only wish the case was larger so that custom cables would fit in the case. I have the problem with fit using the monitor savers for their custom IEMs as well.


----------

